# Watson & Arun Class Lifeboats Help needed!



## MNEWBY

For the past year I have been researching for a paper I am doing on the history of the Colvic Watson motorsailors as I am the *Archivist for the Colvic Watson Owners Group.*
In the section on GL Watson & Co who designed the Watson & Arun class lifeboats I would like to insert a 'Typical' picture of each lifeboat, can anyone contact/PM me to send me an e-mail picture I can use.
This Paper is not for general publication but only for the Colvic Owners website.
Hope some of you lifeboat experts can help
Regards
Mike


----------



## JoK

One picture pf the Watson lifeboat and one picture of the Arun lifeboat or a picture of each of all of the boats in this class?


----------



## MNEWBY

JoK said:


> One picture pf the Watson lifeboat and one picture of the Arun lifeboat or a picture of each of all of the boats in this class?


Hi Jok
Just one picture of a *Watson Class *and one of *Arun class* please
the ealier the picture the better
Thanks Mike


----------



## Iain Crosbie

Watson's also designed the Barnett and MacLachlan class of lifeboats, messrs Barnett and MacLachlan each being the proprietors of the company in their time.


----------



## MNEWBY

Iain Crosbie said:


> Watson's also designed the Barnett and MacLachlan class of lifeboats, messrs Barnett and MacLachlan each being the proprietors of the company in their time.


Hi Iain
Many thanks for the information we live and learn everyday, I have twice been to Watsons (now in Liverpool and Marine Design International (in Glasgow) and neither mentioned this.
Are there any pictures on this site of this class I can also use as most are listed by names only
Do you know when they were designed?
Regards
Mike


----------



## Iain Crosbie

I understand that the first Watson motor boat was introduced in 1908 (although there may have been earlier sailing lifeboats designed by him), and there were various subsequent versions of the motor Watson culminating in the 47ft boat, the last of which was built in 1963.
The first of the four 60ft Barnetts was introduced in 1923, then there were some 51 footers built between 1928 and 1949, and the final 52ft versions built between 1950 and 1960.
The MacLachlan boat was introduced in 1967, and finally the Arun class in 1971, the last Arun being built in 1990.
I cannot profess to be an expert in this field, and have relied heavily on Nicholas Leach's book "RNLI Motor Lifeboats" for this information.
There is another site you might find of use "www.lifeboats24-7.co.uk" perhaps on there you will find some earlier pictures, or will be able to get in contact with someone who has some.


----------

